# top: Segmentation fault



## sergeyarl (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi!
Every time I issue 'top' I get: 


```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

uname -a
FreeBSD cyborg.pro 7.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p6 #1: Wed Dec 10 03:41:54 UTC 2008     root@promo0:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/promo0  i386

Please, could you tell me what should I do to make it work again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 31, 2010)

A guess would be you've updated source and built new kernels, but not actually done a buildworld/installworld.


----------



## oliverh (Jul 31, 2010)

Could be failing memory or harddrive too.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess the question should be:  Is top(1) the only thing that segfaults?

Try something like [cmd=""]gzcat /var/log/messages.* | cat - /var/log/messages | grep 'core dumped'[/cmd] to see if there's more.  (do mind the dates, though.  Stuff from 6 or 8 months ago might not be important)


----------

